# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  UPS και μπαταριά αυτοκινήτου

## jim.ni

καταρχήν ζητώ συγνώμη που ανοίγω νέο θέμα αλλα όσο έψαξα (δεν έχω και άπυρο χρόνο) δεν βρήκα κάτι 
και δεύτερων δεν ήξερα σε ποια ενότητα να το ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα αλλα θεωρώ οτι αφορά και τους κομπιουτεράδες και το βάζω εδώ (αν χρειάζεται ας μετακινηθεί παρακαλώ τους συντονιστές)


Ξεκινάω με το πρόβλημα και πάω στην θεωρία που αφορά και τους υπολογιστές και ίσως ενδιαφέρει πολλούς.
 Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι σε μια εγκατάσταση ξυλολεβητα προτάθηκε απο τους "υδραυλικούς" να βάλουμε ενα UPS για λόγους ασφαλείας σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ρεύματος του κυκλοφορητή.
Βάζουν λέει ένα UPS τον 50€ και κρατάει τον κυκλοφορητή (130W) σε λειτουργία για 4 ώρες ώστε να καούν τα ξύλα και να μην έχουμε καμιά έκρηξη.... :Blink: 
Εδω μπαίνουν κάποια ερωτήματα:
-Πόση ωρα μπορεί να κρατήσει ενα UPS τον 50€ (650VA?) τα 130W? γιατι οι κατασκευαστές λένε για 10-15 λεπτά  
-*Κάνει ενα "απλό" UPS για να γυρίσει τον κυκλοφορητη?*  Κάπου διάβασα στο ιντερνετ οτι θέλουμε *πλήρη ημιτόνιο*, οτι τα *on-line* μονο βγάζουν ημιτόνιο, οτι τα *backup* βγαζουν τριγωνικούς παλμούς κλπ κλπ.
Επίσης θέλω να θίξω ενα πολύ ενδιαφέρων ερώτημά που αφορά όλους τους χρήστες UPS !!!!
-*Τη γίνετε αν βάλουμε μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου σε ενα UPS?????*  εχω δει στο youtube αλλα και με τα ιδια μου τα μάτια να βάζουν μπαταριές αυτοκινήτου σε UPS!
  Πόσο μεγάλη μπορεί να ειναι αυτή και τι τύπου?
*Eιναι ασφαλές?*
*Πρέπει το UPS να έχει σύστημα φορτιστή σταθερού ρευματος?* (διάβασα κάπου οχι σταθερής     τάσης?)
-*Υπάρχει κάποια αλλά λύση να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας κάτι σαν UPS???* είτε χειροποίητο είτε με μηχανήματα έτοιμα του εμπορίου, δηλαδή με μπαταριές αυτοκινήτων-φορτιστές inverter κλπ κλπ και να παίρνει μπροστά μόνο του όταν διακοπεί το ρεύμα?

 ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsimpidas

φυσικα και μπορεις να βαλεις μπαταρια αυτοκινητου σε ups .

τα ups βγαζουν τροποποιημενο σημα στην εξωδο δεν ειναι ιμητονο δεν ειναι ακριβως τετραγωνο,,ειναι 
τετραγωνο τροποποιημενο.

το εχω δοκιμασει σε δραπανο και δουλευει οκ, και ο κυκλοφωριτης δουλευει.  

το αν δουλευει μονιμα σε τροποποιημενο σημα αν θα παρουσιασει προβλημα δεν το ξερω.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> φυσικα και μπορεις να βαλεις μπαταρια αυτοκινητου σε ups .
> 
> τα ups βγαζουν τροποποιημενο σημα στην εξωδο δεν ειναι ιμητονο δεν ειναι ακριβως τετραγωνο,,ειναι 
> τετραγωνο τροποποιημενο.
> 
> το εχω δοκιμασει σε δραπανο και δουλευει οκ, και ο κυκλοφωριτης δουλευει.  
> 
> το αν δουλευει μονιμα σε τροποποιημενο σημα αν θα παρουσιασει προβλημα δεν το ξερω.



....προσοχη στα ελληνικα μας

----------

tsimpidas (07-11-12)

----------


## arnestis

Φίλε μουjim.in είχα κι εγώ την ίδια απορία και πρόσφατα είχα αγοράσει ένα ups 600VA (300W) και το σύνδεσα με τον κυκλοφορητή (στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα 130W) όταν είναι κανονικά στο ρεύμα το ups, ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει μια χαρά. Όταν όμως πέφτει το ρεύμα (το βγάζω απο την πρίζα) δουλεύει πάλι αλλά κάνει λίγο θόρυβο σα να μουγκρίζει. Αυτό πιστεύω το κάνει λόγω του ότι το σήμα εξόδου δεν είναι τέλειο ημίτονο. Τώρα αν θα αντέξει ή όχι δεν το ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αν δουλεύει έτσι πολλές ώρες υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να καεί το ups, ο inverter του. Θα μας το δείξει ο χρονος!!!!

----------


## rama

Οι μπαταρίες των μικρών UPS δεν επαρκούν για να κρατήσουν ένα σοβαρό φορτίο επί πολλή ώρα.
Σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι κάτι μεγαλύτερο, αλλά σε έτοιμο UPS η τιμή θα ανεβεί. Ψάξε να δεις αν το αντέχει ο προϋπολογισμός σου, και πάρε το μεγαλύτερο που αντέχεις.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω στο να κοτσάρεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου σε ένα μικρό UPS είναι οτι επειδή διαφέρει ο τύπος της μπαταρίας, το UPS θα την κρατά φορτισμένη με πολύ υψηλό voltage. (Οι μπαταρίες τύπου UPS/συναγερμού γενικώς δουλεύουν κάπου 0.5V παραπάνω από τις κλασσικές μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου στη φόρτιση). Εκτός κι αν μπορείς να επέμβεις στο κύκλωμα και να ρυθμίσεις τη φορτιση συντήρησης.
Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, αν πρόκειται να πορευθείς με ένα μικρό UPS καλύτερα είναι να αγοράσεις 1-2 ακόμα μπαταρίες όπως αυτή που έχει μέσα στο UPS και να τις συνδέσεις παράλληλα. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως με τις πρόσθετες μπαταρίες, ώστε ο υπαρχων φορτιστής μέσα στο UPS να μπορεί να τις κρατάει όλες σε σωστή φόρτιση και να μην του πέσουν βαριές.

----------


## PCMan

> Φίλε μουjim.in είχα κι εγώ την ίδια απορία και πρόσφατα είχα αγοράσει ένα ups 600VA (300W) και το σύνδεσα με τον κυκλοφορητή (στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα 130W) όταν είναι κανονικά στο ρεύμα το ups, ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει μια χαρά. Όταν όμως πέφτει το ρεύμα (το βγάζω απο την πρίζα) δουλεύει πάλι αλλά κάνει λίγο θόρυβο σα να μουγκρίζει. Αυτό πιστεύω το κάνει λόγω του ότι το σήμα εξόδου δεν είναι τέλειο ημίτονο. Τώρα αν θα αντέξει ή όχι δεν το ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αν δουλεύει έτσι πολλές ώρες υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να καεί το ups, ο inverter του. Θα μας το δείξει ο χρονος!!!!



Εγώ πάλι μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι φταίει το Ups, έκαψα 2 αντλίες απο την υδρόψυξη μου. Μούγκριζαν αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία. Η πρώτη άντεξε μισό χρόνο περίπου και η δεύτερη (πιο μεγάλη) πιό λίγο. Πήρα 12βολτη αντλία και ησύχασα.

Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα μοτέρ είναι ίδια με του κυκλοφορητή.

----------


## dovegroup

Εγω πάλι να πώ πως τα απλά UPS δεν κάνουν για μοτόρια και είναι από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων γνωστό...(όποιος έβαζε UPS επάνω σε εκτυπωτή, φούρνο, ψησταριά, ψυγείο, καλοριφέρ απλά ...έπερνε το UPS ή την συσκευή στο χέρι...)
Υπάρχουν ειδικά UPS που αντέχουν σε "βαριά" φορτία και που έχουν τιμές 10 x των συνηθισμένων...
Γοογλαρετε και θα το δείτε πρίν ζητήσετε εξηγήσεις, επίσης σαν επισκευαστής και σχεδιαστής παλαιότερα σαν λέω ΟΧΙ.
Για την μπαταρία απο αυτοκίνητο αγνοείτε βασικές παραμέτρους του σχεδιαστή (MTBF) που ξέρει τον χρόνο σε πλήρες φορτίο και έχει σχεδιάσει το UPS (το Bridge) με συγκεκριμένα ψυγεία για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και θερμοκρασίες που είναι πολύ λιγότερο πο τον χρόνο που θα δώσει η οποιαδήποτε μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου....
Εχω δεί πολλές μόντες σε UPS και έχω κάνει αλλάξτε ψυγεία, πιθανά και mosfet επιπλέον αν μπορείτε και κύκλωμα φόρτισης σε καλής ποιότητα UPS και αν σταθείτε τυχεροί μπορεί και να σας κάνει την χάρη, α και βέβαια GEL CELL μπαταρία...

----------

PCMan (07-11-12), 

turist (11-12-12)

----------


## ultra

Για να συμπληρωσω κι εγω τα σωστως λεγομενα του Ακη,

να πω οτι τα συνιθισμενα ups εχουν ενα απλο LM317 που φορτιζει την μπαταρια συνεχως, για οσο υπαρχει ταση δικτυου. 

Τα πιο εξειδικευμενα, εχουν φορτιστη με επιτηρηση και μαλιστα μερικα προγραμματιζονται

ωστε 1 φορα την εβδομαδα να αδειαζουν τις μπαταριες προκειμενου να γινεται πληρης κυκλος

φορτισης/εκφορτισης.

----------


## vasilllis

εγω παλι ολα τα ups που ξερω δουλευουν τα κλιματιστικα στα computer room χωρις καννενα προβλημα.απο 10-1000 kva.ουτε ειδικα ειναι ουτε special.δεν ειναι ομως και των 50€.
οσο για την μπαταρια αυτοκινητου αν θα δουλεψει στην αποφορτιση  τοτε οταν επιστρεψει η δεη καποιος πρεπει να την φορτισει.

----------


## rama

Νομίζω οτι είναι υπερβολή να θέτουμε θέμα ποιότητας ρεύματος και καταστροφής συσκευών όταν μιλάμε για μία έκτακτη ανάγκη μία στα τόσα χρόνια, όπου το ζητούμενο είναι να μην του φρακάρει ο ξυλολέβητας με άκαυστη ύλη. Δεν θα το κάνει συνέχεια δηλαδή.
Για όσο καιρό υπάρχει κανονικά παροχή από το δίκτυο, η συσκευή θα τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα δικτύου.

----------


## dovegroup

Ατυχώς διαβάζω ελληνικές θεωρίες και μόντες που μόνον επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες δεν είναι.
Δεν θα επικεντρωθώ σε βλάβες που έχω δεί να προκαλούνται απο τοποθέτηση μεγάλων UPS σε κουζίνες, κλιματιστικά, ψυγεία, ή ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς απο την χρήση αυτή.
Οι συνηθέστερες βλάβες εχουν να κάνουν με ολική καταστροφή των Bridge, drivers και Relay (melt or burned components & pcbs ακόμη και M/Σ πιο σπάνια). 
Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάστε κανα white paper σοβαρής κατασκευάστριας (APC - TRIPP LITE) θα δείτε πως δεν επιτρέπουν την χρήση UPS για συσκευές που απαιτούν τεράστιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης.
Επίσης άξιο απορίας είναι και αυτό που είδα UPS 10-1000KVA να συγκρίνονται με 500VA (πραγματική ισχύ λιγότερη απο 200W) και τα οποία δεν είναι "ειδικά" είναι απλά πάναπλα με πολύ χαμηλό κοστολόγιο και φυσικά *παρέχουν την δυνατότητα* των "extra battery packs" που αυτό απο μόνο του κάτι θα πρέπει να σας πεί για την σχεδίαση του...και τις αντοχές του...βέβαια εγω εχω δεί κλιματιστικά να εργάζονται απο γεννήτρια όταν υπάρχει πτώση δικτύου η οποία τροφοδοτεί και τα UPS αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα για την χώρα μας και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους προτείνουν αυτό τον τρόπο και όχι άλλους...
Βλάβες υπάρχουν και σε αυτές τις ισχείς και μάλιστα μεγάλες και πολύ ακριβές...και συνήθως προκαλούνται απο την κακή διαχείρηση στην κατανομή και στην παροχή της ισχύος εισόδου-εξόδου και πολύ λιγότερο απο το προβλεπόμενο MTBF του UPS.
Θυμάμαι παράδειγμα ενός UPS 10KVA που αντικαταστάθηκε 4 φορές μέσα σε ενα τρίμηνο και στο τέλος ο πελάτης πλήρωσε για εγκατάσταση του την κατασκευάστρια και εδώ δεν θα θίξω τους φταίχτες διότι θα ανοίξω ασκούς και θα χαλάσει το θέμα... 
Δείτε μια γνώμη παρακάτω για ηλεκτρομηχανική συσκευή (printer) και το συζητάμε...
APC Battery Backup for Laser Printer
by Tony ExcessUPS
It is not recommended to plug laser printers in to a UPS. Laser printers consume a lot of power during normal operation and especially at the initial time the fuser warms up. This large consumption of power can easily overload a UPS.  Laser printers should be plugged directly into the wall socket. The power supplies on laser printers are designed for this use.

If you have a Back-UPS it is also not recommended to plug the laser printer in to the surge protected outlets. The power the laser printer consumes could have adverse affects on the rest of the protected equipment, even on the battery back up up side of the UPS.

If you really need to put a laser printer on a UPS, then you need to size the UPS properly to accommodate the large power consumption of the laser printer. Check with the manufacturer to find out exactly how much wattage the laser printer consumes during printing, and how much voltage is consumed during the initial warm up stage. You’ll need a Smart-UPS, large than a Smart-UPS 1500VA. Don’t be surprised if you end up needing a Smart-UPS 2200VA or a Smart-UPS 3000.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ατυχώς διαβάζω ελληνικές θεωρίες και μόντες που μόνον επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες δεν είναι. Δεν θα επικεντρωθώ σε βλάβες που έχω δεί να προκαλούνται απο τοποθέτηση μεγάλων UPS σε κουζίνες, κλιματιστικά, ψυγεία, ή ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς απο την χρήση αυτή. Οι συνηθέστερες βλάβες εχουν να κάνουν με ολική καταστροφή των Bridge, drivers και Relay (melt or burned components & pcbs ακόμη και M/Σ πιο σπάνια).  Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάστε κανα white paper σοβαρής κατασκευάστριας (APC - TRIPP LITE) θα δείτε πως δεν επιτρέπουν την χρήση UPS για συσκευές που απαιτούν τεράστιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης. Επίσης άξιο απορίας είναι και αυτό που είδα UPS 10-1000KVA να συγκρίνονται με 500VA (πραγματική ισχύ λιγότερη απο 200W) και τα οποία δεν είναι "ειδικά" είναι απλά πάναπλα με πολύ χαμηλό κοστολόγιο και φυσικά *παρέχουν την δυνατότητα* των "extra battery packs" που αυτό απο μόνο του κάτι θα πρέπει να σας πεί για την σχεδίαση του...και τις αντοχές του...βέβαια εγω εχω δεί κλιματιστικά να εργάζονται απο γεννήτρια όταν υπάρχει πτώση δικτύου η οποία τροφοδοτεί και τα UPS αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα για την χώρα μας και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους προτείνουν αυτό τον τρόπο και όχι άλλους... Βλάβες υπάρχουν και σε αυτές τις ισχείς και μάλιστα μεγάλες και πολύ ακριβές...και συνήθως προκαλούνται απο την κακή διαχείρηση στην κατανομή και στην παροχή της ισχύος εισόδου-εξόδου και πολύ λιγότερο απο το προβλεπόμενο MTBF του UPS. Θυμάμαι παράδειγμα ενός UPS 10KVA που αντικαταστάθηκε 4 φορές μέσα σε ενα τρίμηνο και στο τέλος ο πελάτης πλήρωσε για εγκατάσταση του την κατασκευάστρια και εδώ δεν θα θίξω τους φταίχτες διότι θα ανοίξω ασκούς και θα χαλάσει το θέμα...  Δείτε μια γνώμη παρακάτω για ηλεκτρομηχανική συσκευή (printer) και το συζητάμε... APC Battery Backup for Laser Printer by Tony ExcessUPS It is not recommended to plug laser printers in to a UPS. Laser printers consume a lot of power during normal operation and especially at the initial time the fuser warms up. This large consumption of power can easily overload a UPS.  Laser printers should be plugged directly into the wall socket. The power supplies on laser printers are designed for this use.   If you have a Back-UPS it is also not recommended to plug the laser printer in to the surge protected outlets. The power the laser printer consumes could have adverse affects on the rest of the protected equipment, even on the battery back up up side of the UPS.   If you really need to put a laser printer on a UPS, then you need to size the UPS properly to accommodate the large power consumption of the laser printer. Check with the manufacturer to find out exactly how much wattage the laser printer consumes during printing, and how much voltage is consumed during the initial warm up stage. You’ll need a Smart-UPS, large than a Smart-UPS 1500VA. Don’t be surprised if you end up needing a Smart-UPS 2200VA or a Smart-UPS 3000.



   αναφερει ο τυπος   If you really need to put a laser printer on a UPS, then you need to size the UPS properly to accommodate the large power consumption of the laser printer  λεει λοιπον οτι αν τελικα ειναι αναγκαιο να μπει ο laser printer τοτε να διαστασιολογηθει σωστα. καμια λοιπον σχεση με αυτο που γραφεις      Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάστε κανα white paper σοβαρής κατασκευάστριας (APC - TRIPP LITE) θα δείτε πως δεν επιτρέπουν την χρήση UPS για συσκευές που απαιτούν τεράστιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης.  οπως επισης και για τα κλιματιστικα.Εχω γελασει απειρες φορες με μελετες του κωλου οπου : βαζουν μεγαλο ups,μεγαλη αυτονομια σε περιπτωση που δεν εκκινησει το Η/Ζ να εχουν χρονο να κατεβασουν τους server (χρονος τουλαχιστον 1/2 ωρας για μεσαιου μεγεθους computer room) και να μεινει ενα μικρο κομματι ανοικτο .ΣΤο 15λεπτο πεφτανε απο θερμοκρασια. Ακομα καλυτερο????  δεν ειχαν ουτε φως μεσα.   :Lol:

----------


## dovegroup

> αναφερει ο τυπος If you really need to put a laser printer on a UPS, then you need to size the UPS properly to accommodate the large power consumption of the laser printer λεει λοιπον οτι αν τελικα ειναι αναγκαιο να μπει ο laser printer τοτε να διαστασιολογηθει σωστα. καμια λοιπον σχεση με αυτο που γραφεις Αν κάνετε τον κόπο να διαβάστε κανα white paper σοβαρής κατασκευάστριας (APC - TRIPP LITE) θα δείτε πως δεν επιτρέπουν την χρήση UPS για συσκευές που απαιτούν τεράστιο ρεύμα εκκίνησης. οπως επισης και για τα κλιματιστικα.Εχω γελασει απειρες φορες με μελετες του κωλου οπου : βαζουν μεγαλο ups,μεγαλη αυτονομια σε περιπτωση που δεν εκκινησει το Η/Ζ να εχουν χρονο να κατεβασουν τους server (χρονος τουλαχιστον 1/2 ωρας για μεσαιου μεγεθους computer room) και να μεινει ενα μικρο κομματι ανοικτο .ΣΤο 15λεπτο πεφτανε απο θερμοκρασια. Ακομα καλυτερο???? δεν ειχαν ουτε φως μεσα.



Δεν έδωσα το παραπάνω για την απαγόρευση αλλά για τον υπολογισμό ισχύος που προτρέπει, και για να συζητήσουμε αν είναι σωστό το τι αναφέρει εδώ "This large consumption of power can easily overload a UPS" και στην τελευταία παράγραφο και που λέει αυτά που δεν εγκρίνω λόγω αντιφάσεων...
Επίσης αντιλαμβάνετε πως η ισχύς είναι τεράστια και πως το UPS θέλει "βοήθεια" αλλά προτείνει εναν παιδικό τρόπο διαχείρησης του, αφου δεν του επιτρέπετε η επιπλέον παρέμβαση (θα τον συγχωρέσουμε πρός χάρην του διαλόγου).

Βέβαια στην αγορά πιθανά αυτά να είναι ψιλά γράμματα όπως και το Active-PFC PSU's & UPS Compatibility...άλλη πίκρα...όπου όσο πιό γρήγορα γίνετε τόσο πιό γρήγορα πάει το UPS είς τόπον χλοερόν... 
Και φυσικά σου προτείνω ενα white paper...π.χ. το παρακάτω...white paper (sales tool) της APC.
Σελίς 4 παράγραφος 2
*Και το ακόλουθο ώς γενόμενο πολλάκις...

*"2. Connect equipment to the UPS. 
*Note: Do not connect a laser printer to the UPS. A laser
**printer draws significantly more power than other types of equipment and may overloadthe UPS.*" 
Αλλο ένα...
Printing may prove a critical task, such as within billing or credit departments, but don't rely upon a UPS to power a laser printer. Even if the UPS is being used only to condition the electrical supply a laser printer receives, when attached to battery backup outlets on the UPS, laser printers quickly overpower a UPS and exceed standard load levels. The quickest way to generate multiple load level warnings and alerts (and potentially damage UPS electronics) is to power a laser printer using a UPS.
Why? A laser printer's fuser (which melts printer toner applied to paper) *consumes a quick burst of energy (Αυτό ίσως σου θυμίσει και αυτό - motors high starting current). Most UPS models simply can't supply the required power as quickly as the laser printer demands (όπως και στα motors).
*Ελπίζω να το εξήγησα...

----------


## jim.ni

ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες (κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ), τελικά δεν βγάλαμε άκρη εκτός από κάτι Βουλγάρικα που βρήκα τύπου 
http://www.intiel.com/ups_eng.htm  :Unsure: 

κάθε σχόλιο δεκτό

----------


## magdalen

Φέτος καταργήσαμε την σόμπα-λέβητα πέλλετ που είχαμε και βάλαμε σόμπα-λέβητα ξύλου (μασίνα - για να μαγειρεύω και να έχω ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομία). Από τον εισαγωγέα που πήραμε την σόμπα, πήραμε και το κατάλληλο γι αυτήν UPS. Δεν είναι ακριβό όπως αυτά που βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο. Το δικό μας στοίχισε κάτω από 100 € και παρέχει αυτονομία για 4 ώρες. Το συνέδεσα μόνη μου. Αν είστε στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης μπορώ να σας συστήσω στο κατάστημα από το οποίο αγοράσαμε εμείς. Εισάγει σόμπες Σερβικής κατασκευής. Το έψαξα. Αυτό το Σέρβικο εργοστάσιο (AlfaPlam) είναι από τα παλαιότερα στην Ευρώπη και είναι φημισμένο για την εξαιρετική ποιότητα κατασκευής των προϊόντων του.
Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να προσθέσω το τηλέφωνο του καταστήματος. Αν δεν επιτρέπεται παρακαλώ τον διαχειριστή να το αφαιρέσει, αλλά μπορώ να σας δώσω οδηγίες με μήνυμα.
τηλ. 2310414803 και 2310414427

----------


## vasilllis

> Φέτος καταργήσαμε την σόμπα-λέβητα πέλλετ που είχαμε και βάλαμε σόμπα-λέβητα ξύλου (μασίνα - για να μαγειρεύω και να έχω ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομία). Από τον εισαγωγέα που πήραμε την σόμπα, πήραμε και το κατάλληλο γι αυτήν UPS. Δεν είναι ακριβό όπως αυτά που βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο. Το δικό μας στοίχισε κάτω από 100 € και παρέχει αυτονομία για 4 ώρες. Το συνέδεσα μόνη μου. Αν είστε στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης μπορώ να σας συστήσω στο κατάστημα από το οποίο αγοράσαμε εμείς. Εισάγει σόμπες Σερβικής κατασκευής. Το έψαξα. Αυτό το Σέρβικο εργοστάσιο (AlfaPlam) είναι από τα παλαιότερα στην Ευρώπη και είναι φημισμένο για την εξαιρετική ποιότητα κατασκευής των προϊόντων του.
> Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να προσθέσω το τηλέφωνο του καταστήματος. Αν δεν επιτρέπεται παρακαλώ τον διαχειριστή να το αφαιρέσει, αλλά μπορώ να σας δώσω οδηγίες με μήνυμα.
> τηλ. 2310414803 και 2310414427



θα σε παρακαλουσα αν μπορεις να τραβηξεις την πριζα ν το δοκιμασεις αν αντεχει 4.ωρες.

ισως σε καποιο αλλο συμπαν οι ωρες να μετρανε διαφορετικα   :Smile:  
εκτος και αν εδωσες αλλα 100 για μπαταριες.

----------


## Danza

Μασίνα με UPS? 1η φορά το ακούω αυτό!

----------


## apollonic

> Οι μπαταρίες των μικρών UPS δεν επαρκούν για να κρατήσουν ένα σοβαρό φορτίο επί πολλή ώρα.
> Σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι κάτι μεγαλύτερο, αλλά σε έτοιμο UPS η τιμή θα ανεβεί. Ψάξε να δεις αν το αντέχει ο προϋπολογισμός σου, και πάρε το μεγαλύτερο που αντέχεις.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω στο να κοτσάρεις μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου σε ένα μικρό UPS είναι οτι επειδή διαφέρει ο τύπος της μπαταρίας, το UPS θα την κρατά φορτισμένη με πολύ υψηλό voltage. (Οι μπαταρίες τύπου UPS/συναγερμού γενικώς δουλεύουν κάπου 0.5V παραπάνω από τις κλασσικές μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου στη φόρτιση). Εκτός κι αν μπορείς να επέμβεις στο κύκλωμα και να ρυθμίσεις τη φορτιση συντήρησης.
> Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, αν πρόκειται να πορευθείς με ένα μικρό UPS καλύτερα είναι να αγοράσεις 1-2 ακόμα μπαταρίες όπως αυτή που έχει μέσα στο UPS και να τις συνδέσεις παράλληλα. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως με τις πρόσθετες μπαταρίες, ώστε ο υπαρχων φορτιστής μέσα στο UPS να μπορεί να τις κρατάει όλες σε σωστή φόρτιση και να μην του πέσουν βαριές.



πρέπει να τις συδέσει με μια δίοδο schottky πάνω στην καθεμιά (ναι, πολλά αμπέρ)
οπότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα πως θα φορτίζονται.
οπότε καλύτερα να βγάλει αυτή που έχει, να δει πόσο μεγάλη μπορεί να φορτίσει ο φορτιστής και να βάλει μια τέτοια
και μην ασχολείστε με inverter άλλα εκτός καθατού ημιτόνου
δεν είναι μόνο η ποιότητα του εναλλασόμενου που δίνουν αλλά και η απόδοση που σημαίνει χρόνος λειτουργίας κλπ

----------


## panpar

Γεια σας .
  Εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες ασχολούμαι με το θέμα . Αγόρασα  πρόσφατα ενεργειακή σόμπα νερού που αντικατάστησε  το καλοριφέρ ….λόγοι οικονομίας .
  Έχω τοποθετήσει στην σόμπα  κυκλοφορητή Wilo  Star  ΡΣ/7 με τρεις επιλέξιμες βαθμίδες στροφών με 62w , 92w και 132w.
  Επειδή το πρόβλημα με τις διακοπές του ηλεκτρικού στην περιοχή μου ήταν έντονο τον τελευταίο καιρό σύνδεσα τον κυκλοφορητή με ups 1500va ( 900 watt ) τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου.  Δούλεψε κάνοντας ένα βόμβο αρκετά έντονο. Κάνει επίσης και ψυχρή εκκίνηση, πάντα μουγκρίζοντας.
  Αποσύνδεσα το ups και προσανατολίζομαι πλέον σε λύση καθαρού ημιτόνου (Pure Sine Wave ).

----------


## apollonic

> Γεια σας .
>   Εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες ασχολούμαι με το θέμα . Αγόρασα  πρόσφατα ενεργειακή σόμπα νερού που αντικατάστησε  το καλοριφέρ ….λόγοι οικονομίας .
>   Έχω τοποθετήσει στην σόμπα  κυκλοφορητή Wilo  Star  ΡΣ/7 με τρεις επιλέξιμες βαθμίδες στροφών με 62w , 92w και 132w.
>   Επειδή το πρόβλημα με τις διακοπές του ηλεκτρικού στην περιοχή μου ήταν έντονο τον τελευταίο καιρό σύνδεσα τον κυκλοφορητή με ups 1500va ( 900 watt ) τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου.  Δούλεψε κάνοντας ένα βόμβο αρκετά έντονο. Κάνει επίσης και ψυχρή εκκίνηση, πάντα μουγκρίζοντας.
>   Αποσύνδεσα το ups και προσανατολίζομαι πλέον σε λύση καθαρού ημιτόνου (Pure Sine Wave ).



μπορείς πριν καταφύγεις στο πορτοφόλι σου, μέρες που είναι, τουλ. να δοκιμάσεις να δαμάσεις το μεγάλο ρεύμα εκίνησης
αυτό γίνεται άν πάρεις ένα κομμάτι μαλακό σίδηρο και το τυλίξεις με τουλ. 20-30 σπείρες από χοντρό μονόκλωνο σύρμα με μόνωσή ή εμαγιέ.
Καλύτερα μερικές λάμες, σκουριασμένες που θα τις δέσεις όλες μαζί. (η σκουριά είναι για να αποτρέπει τα ρεύματα φουκώ - ή πέραστες με λίγο βερνίκι. Δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη διατομή)
και ένα τρύκ. Μπορείς στο εναλλασόμενο, να τυλίξεις άλλες τόσες σπείρες από πάνω αλλά να το τροφοδοτήσεις αντίθετα απο το πρώτο. Δηλ στο άκρο που βγαίνει το ένα σύρμα (το πρώτο, ας πούμε το καφέ) εκεί εσύ θα βάλεις την είσοδο του άλλου (μαύρου) Οπότε οι αυτεπαγωγές έτσι διπλασιάζονται.

το χειρότερο φορτίο είναι το ηλ. ψυγείο. Εκτός από τον κινητήρα, έχει να εκκινήσει και τον συμπιεστή.
Είχα ένα pure sine 600W στο αυτοκίνητο, με πολύ χοντρα καλώδια φυσικά. Ενώ δούλευε  καλά - με την μηχανή να δουλεύει όμως - ένα δράπανο επαγγελματικό hitachi  800W (τα βατ αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά, συνήθως είναι 30% πάνω από τα πραγματικά) , όταν έβαλα ένα ψυγειάκι γραφείου σαν κύβο που το έχω για το κάμπινγκ, τα έφτυσε. Αναψε πορτοκαλί-κόκκινο και μούγκριζε και ούτε που το ξεκίνησε. Σκέψου να βάλεις και μεγάλο ψυγείο. Εχουν μοτόρ γύρω στα 200W 
Πολλοί τροχοί 2KW γράφουν ότι έχουν 'μαλακή εκκίνηση' για τέτοιους λόγους.
Αν σας ρίχνει την ασφάλεια ένα τέτοιος, απλά βάλτε μια μακρυά μπαλαντέζα (πχ 15-20μ). Δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## panpar

Χρόνιο πολλά και καλή χρονιά.
  Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάκη για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σου.
  Επειδή θέλω να μπορώ να απουσιάζω, αλλά και να κοιμάμαι ήσυχος με την σόμπα να ζεσταίνει το σπίτι, αποφάσισα να μείνω στο αρχικό σχέδιο με βάση το inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου (Pure Sine Wave ).
  Βρήκα εύκολα μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 12 volt 60 Α σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση , ( θα προτιμούσα βαθειάς εκφόρτωσης  αλλά είναι  δώρο από τον ηλεκτρολόγο  που φτιάχνω το αυτοκίνητό  μου ): κόστος 0€
  Αγόρασα αυτόματο φορτιστή κόστος:  60.75 €  
  Αγόρασα μέσω eBay ( αναμένω παράδοση ) inverter  pure sine wave Maximum Continuous Power: 1000wPeak Power: 2000w. κόστος:  105.00 £
  Κατασκευή ( υπό κατασκευή ) συστήματος επαγωγικού ρελέ μεταγωγής από ΔΕΗ σε inverter και το αντίστροφο από φίλο ηλεκτρονικό  ……… δύο ρελέ μεταγωγής…… κόστος : 40,0€ 
  Ελπίζω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να είναι το αναμενόμενο!
  Θα επανέλθω αφού βάλω το σύστημα σε λειτουργία.

----------


## panpar

Καλησπέρα.
είμαι λίγο πριν το τελικό στάδιο και έχω ένα ερώτημα: Γιατί στην μπρίζα 220 - 240 v  του inverter το δοκιμαστικό μου δίνει ένδειξη ( ανάβει ) και στην " φάση " και στον " ουδέτερο "
Αν κάποιοσ γνωριζει ας μου απαντήσει.
Να σημειώσουμε όμωσ ότι οι συσκευές που συνδέω λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!!

----------


## nikolaras

Δεν είναι όλα τα δοκιμαστικά τα ίδια, νομίζω αυτό που έχεις λέγεται επαγωγικό....
Αν μπορείς να δείξεις τον επαγωγικό ρελέ μεταγωγής, γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω κάτι παραπλήσιο...

----------


## panpar

Δεν έχω ακόμα το σύστημα με τον ρελέ επαγωγής στα χέρια μου.
Εχω μόνο το φορτηστή την μπαταρία και το inverter. ( μόλις το πάρω θα στο δείξω )
Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα...με τον φορτηστή συνδεδεμένο στην μπαταρία μόλις ανοίγω inverter μου βγάζει αλάρμ.
Σε ότι αφορά το πρόβλημα με την φάση ειναι σημαντικο να ξέρω γιατί πάει στον υδροστάτη.
Έχω ανοίξει θέμα και έχω και την εξής παρατήρηση .......... Μήπως έχει σημασία το ότι δεν υπάρχει γείωση?
Μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο εχω 235 volt στην έξοδο του inverter. Σε μια  κανονοκή μπρίζα φάση με γείωση δίνουν 230 +_ volt ενώ ουδέτερος γεώση 0  volt. Στο inverter με όπια πλευρά να βάλεις την γείωση (  δεν έχει στην  πράξη γείωση ) δείχνει από 0 εως 2 - 3.
Συγνώμη για την άσχετη ενδεχομένως ορολογία μου.

----------


## panpar

Καλημέρα 
Το ερώτημα σχετικά με την φάση απαντή8ηκε απο τον Κώστα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68141

----------

